# Equivalencia tiristor



## AaRubio (Nov 25, 2016)

Hola quisiera saber la equivalencia de un SCR FOR3G 5F es una tarjeta de una termoselladora de bolsas.


----------



## dantonio (Nov 25, 2016)

Subo las hojas de datos de tres posibles sustitutos, seguramente entre muchos otros, puedes guiarte a partir de ellos para ubicar el reemplazo adecuado.
Saludos.


----------



## AaRubio (Nov 25, 2016)

Muchas gracias. Saludos


----------

